# teenager jailed over facebook comments re: missing girl April Jones



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.itv.com/news/granada/2012-10-08/chorley-man-admits-making-offensive-comments-about-april-jones-on-facebook/

What are peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

On the fence with this one defo to far with the comments, maybe a name and shame but jail I'm not sure


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rightfully so IMO.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Completely agree. What an idiot.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bit too far tbh, they should name, shame and make him give public apology and put him in stocks so he can be egged rather than filling the kids prisons with people who typed a few bad things online and costing taxpayers money by housing and feeding them.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Meh, does anyone know what he actually said?

I heard he copy and pasted a joke from sickipedia??

Load of **** in my opinion, **** crack yes. Jail worthy, of course not! It's not like he stole the lass is it. People have made sick jokes about dead celeb's and what not for years. I don't see how this is any different.

Not that I condone his behaviour by the way....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

This is why the country is full of burglars rapists and violent thugs and theres never any police around when you need them because there all to busy monitoring FB and twitter. 

If they actually spent more time on the fkin streets instead of monitoring bullsh1t like chavvy fkin council estate jeremy kyle book and sh1tter twitter, there wouldnt be so much crime going on and the streets would probably be a safer place to walk around again.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Jail is the only way to show that you cant say stuff like that to such a large audience

Im sure people forget that its not like sending a text to your mate, many people can see what you put on the WWW


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Should'nt have done it. what was his gains from doing such a thing.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

fair play vigilante mob going round to fxck him up

no way he should be jailed- we should have the right for free speech


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

andysutils said:


> This is why the country is full of burglars rapists and violent thugs and theres never any police around when you need them because there all to busy monitoring FB and twitter.
> 
> If they actually spent more time on the fkin streets instead of monitoring bullsh1t like chavvy fkin council estate jeremy kyle book and sh1tter twitter, there wouldnt be so much crime going on and the streets would probably be a safer place to walk around again.


You should be an MP with comments like that!

A mob of 50 people were outside his house and that why the police ended up there

The police dont site there looking through pages on the internet people report it and its there job to look into what ever we the tax payer ask them too

Crime has always been about and no matter how many police we have on the streets it will still happen

So get of your horse pal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Heard similar to the above. If its already out there on sickipedia, he just copied and pasted it, whats the problem. I'm guilty of sending a few sick jokes around in my time, as I'm sure most of us are.

Also whatever happened to freedom of speech?

I agree its a bit of a stupid, disgusting thing to do so close to the incident itself, but if it was further afield... maybe a cinema in america... I'm sure I'd be having a chuckle at the numerous jokes going around facebook.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Cops weren't monitoring this, they received about fifty complaints in the space of ten minutes so obviously checked it out.

And according to the boys in blue (who NEVER LIE........) they arrested him for his own protection.

I know dead celeb jokes have been around for ever etc but this girls body hasn't even been recovered. She hasn't been returned to her family. When news of this arrest broke it was on every station so the family obviously saw it.

I know he's young and brain dead but as a father of a similar aged little girl I sincerely hope he gets common sense kicked into him in prison


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't think Jail is a good solution, it is bringing him into a place where he will get new ideas.

Good flogging tho' & Milky can count the lashes.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> You should be an MP with comments like that!
> 
> A mob of 50 people were outside his house and that why the police ended up there
> 
> ...


facebook already has a policeforce, its called moderators, hey maybe instead of banning people on ukm, we should have them all arrested next time they post an insult.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its ridiculous that you can got to jail for telling a joke, but on the other hand he looks like a scrote that nicks car stereos so maybe his future has been rewritten and he will sort his life out


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think its a massive overreaction personally. jailing him is ridiculous. if they locked up every knobhead kid who said something offensive there would be none left


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lets see the pr**k stand next to s greiving family at a childs graveside and tell his jokes.

Any tw*t who can find any humour in the death of a chikd deserves everything they get


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think its a massive overreaction personally. jailing him is ridiculous. if they locked up every knobhead kid who said something offensive there would be none left


agreed, waste of money, waste of time, waste of resources.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Lets see the pr**k stand next to s greiving family at a childs graveside and tell his jokes.
> 
> Any tw*t who can find any humour in the death of a chikd deserves everything they get


good point


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Comedy is on very dodgy ground now, the likes of Frankie Boyle could have jailed many times over if this is how the law works, interesting to see where it all goes from here, will sickapedia have to be shut down as well?

Just to clear one thing up, I don't know what joke this lad has posted but I can say 100% that I don't like jokes about missing children and other sick stuff and I do think it is out of order but is prison the answer, I don't know.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Lets see the pr**k stand next to s greiving family at a childs graveside and tell his jokes.
> 
> Any tw*t who can find any humour in the death of a chikd deserves everything they get


but he wasnt telling it to the grieving family was he? he put it on his own facebook wall.

edit: not saying what he did was right, its clearly poor judgement but I wonder how many of those outraged people who reported it would have read it in the first place if they hadnt gone looking to be offended...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Makes me laugh...a burglar was given a suspended sentence as the judge described him as "brave" and a kid makes a comment online and gets banged up.

Now does it seem right?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Would he have got jailed if he just said that to a mate !

If frankie boyle said it would he got jailed !

If it was about micheal jackson or gary glitter would he get jailed !

Obviously the kids a nob and said something horrible and probably deserves a good punch in the head but i dont agree with him being jailed

what he said was offensive and out of order but if everyone got locked up for something offensive then half the male pub population would be in jail !!!!!

It seems people like to pick and choose what we can be offensive about. say something about islam and the world is up in arms, Say something about the germans and your number 1 british lad !


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Jail is way to heavy a sentence, should slap a massive fine on people who do this. If they are too young to pay it, then the parents have to. If they don't earn enough then it comes right out of their benefit. Soon stop people being idiots when you hit them in the wallet. Jail won't solve anything just make them more disillusioned with it all.

Typical they are trying to police twitter and facebook, so where does that end ? Freedom of Speech regardless of what that speech is ? Seems like that's no longer the case.

Did that MP get fined or arrested for calling that copper a pleb ?

I always post up how much I think David Cameron and George Osborne are bellends on my twitter. Wonder if i'll get done for that.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> but he wasnt telling it to the grieving family was he? he put it on his own facebook wall.
> 
> edit: not saying what he did was right, its clearly poor judgement but I wonder how many of those outraged people who reported it would have read it in the first place if they hadnt gone looking to be offended...


but as said before they would of heard or seen it in some form


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Any tw*t who can find any humour in the death of a chikd deserves everything they get


Human beings can find humour in *anything*. And it's not always a bad thing. Sometimes that humour acts as a steam valve.

Sh*t, who here has never been down the boozer when a mate's told a really sick joke? I'll bet the reactions were an intake of breath to start with, then a laugh followed by "Good one, you sick bastard".

There are two reasons why this kid's being caned. One is to keep the righteous pleb mob happy. But you can guarantee that the same sort of f*cks who were camping outside his house are the same sort of people who'll be telling sick jokes down the pub a couple of hours later.

The other reason he's being caned is because we don't know him. Think about it. There's a line which people can only cross with people they know. If you're told a sick joke by a mate, it's accepted. The same goes from a comedian like that Frankie Boyle - you know the guy's character, you sort of know what to expect and you're ready for it. But when a complete stranger comes up with the same thing, you're taken offguard and often, the immediate effect is to be offended.

This guy should never have been put in jail. He's an ignorant f*ck yes. But not for the content of the joke. He's ignorant because he never gave it a though how his audience would react. But jailing someone for being nothing more than a dumb tw*t just proves to me that our jutice system is going even further down the sh*tter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Wonder how much it's going to cost them putting him away for that time. Would rather billy the burglar be in there instead


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They should have let hin get a kicking first.

Ash l am.a great believer in not hiding behind a keyboard mate.

You wont say it to peoples face you dont say it on the net IMO.

Can l also add if you have ever seen a childs coffin lowered into a grave you may just see it differently.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

This country is stupid.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> They should have let hin get a kicking first.
> 
> *Ash l am.a great believer in not hiding behind a keyboard mate.*
> 
> ...


that's a fair comment mate. nothing wrong with that stance. my point is about him being jailed. would you find it a bit odd if you was in the pub and someone made a joke about that kid then seconds later the old bill steamed in and carted him off? are you telling me you wouldnt think "**** me thats a bit harsh"


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Its a joke. They can fit this guy in jail for 12 weeks, but thieves, gang members, rapists and paedos walk the streets.

****ing joke.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

We can not pick and choose who we prosecute on this one, Frankie Boyle's jokes about Jade Goody were well sick and he told them on national T.V. Why no sentence for him? This is impossible to regulate and enforce.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Speedway said:


> We can not pick and choose who we prosecute on this one, Frankie Boyle's jokes about Jade Goody were well sick and he told them on national T.V. Why no sentence for him? This is impossible to regulate and enforce.


spot on


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

He made an offensive joke. It's extremely over the top to imprison someone for that, it's like something you'd see in a totalitarian country rather than in a supposedly liberal democracy.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sooooooooooooooo [email protected] like abu hamza are allowed to say what they want but he goes to jail for being a knob?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my thoughts are u should be worried


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

I think a jail sentence will teach him a lesson! Deserved IMO


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

this is disgusting

not agreeing with what he has done at all but he shouldnt even be punished at all

another 10 years and we will be having the secret police kicking down our doors when we post on facebook how we hate the Tories...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BONE said:


> Exctally, like ive posted above. The soft gov of ours are afraid to sort out immigration incase they think people will say they are being racist.
> 
> Why should we let people in this country who cant speak a word of english, have no money and no qualifications?? We the tax payer then foot all their needs.


i wasnt getting at immigration tho mate.

i was getting at the point that some ar5e who spouts vile, hateful, violence inciting 5hite all the time is allowed to get away with it, but a teenager ends up in jail for making a bad joke............. sucks imo.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Sh1t joke-Yes, [email protected], Prison-No.

Tbh i expect prison will be the least of his worries once he gets out!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Milky said:


> They should have let hin get a kicking first.
> 
> Ash l am.a great believer in not hiding behind a keyboard mate.
> 
> ...


well said milky. repped


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> my thoughts are u should be worried


yeh? you best hope they dont encourage locking up creepy tossers who slime over women online. they will be smashing your front door in pal


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think its a massive over reaction from the courts , they are more like the 'manners and moral' police than anything ...

the amount of time i have heard.." you keep swearing and I will nick you " , its ridiculous ...

maybe if they locked the guy up who was known to the police and kept an eye on him then non of this would have happened


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree the jokes are poor taste, he isn't even the original author of the joke and meerly ripped it off Sickpedia, I take it the original authors and many others on that site are not going to be jailed either, might as well bang up Jimmy Carr while your at it.

He is a c0ck for sure, I don't even swear on Facebook but I guess if he wasn't banged up he would have been lynched so maybe its for the better.

On a side note I so feel for the parents and family of April, I guess we all do as a nation, if you followed it unfold on the news it as I did its hard not too.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh? you best hope they dont encourage locking up creepy tossers who slime over women online. they will be smashing your front door in pal


And smashing his back doors in in prison !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh? you best hope they dont encourage locking up creepy tossers who slime over women online. they will be smashing your front door in pal


theyll be smashing in his back door where theyll lock him up lol

my thoughts are way over the top, 12 weeks for a joke when people like frankie boyle can deliver totally insensitive disgusting humour on national t.v, obviously bad timing the kid couldve been more sensitive to the family, but this is a joke, end of the day..big brother is watching you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bit much for a few words really


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> I really dont get it though
> 
> he goes to prison for 12 weeks over words on facebook
> 
> ...


had to be the scouse with all the nutter mates


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with Ash and the other guys saying it's a bit harsh.

However I do think that there needs to be a bit of a culture shift in this country when it comes to low lifes doing and saying as they please thinking they're untouchable... of course, you can't throw every cnut in jail, but maybe it is time to make an example of a few people to encourage a shift in thinking.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BONE said:


> I know you wernt but i thought id throw it in there as it is a joke.
> 
> This Kid did in no way deserve 12 weeks inside at the expense of the tax payer when there is far worse on the street. Not long to the gov will be listing to our phone calls, reading our email and monitoring our every move.
> 
> Im glad I can live and function with out facebook or twitter, a thing not many people can seem to do these days. Worlds gone mad how much people think they need to post what the had for dinner or how annoyed they are about something so trivia that may or may not effect their day in some way and others feel the need to 'like' said comment. Life your life folks without thinking social networking should be at the center of it all


i dont have facefcuk does my head in, but im guilty for being a uk-m addict, this is my facefcuk lol and the governments been monitoring our phone calls emails and texts for along long time buddy


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

This country should be stamping down on the real criminals.

Like the f*ckers who do bicep curls in the squat rack.

Bring back hanging.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BONE said:


> I dont have facebook or twitter, I have UKM and im a member of a watch forum thats it. So many people in my work cant seem to go 20mins without a burning need to check FB


what watches u got? fftopic:


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

*1984 here we come*


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

BONE said:


> I dont have facebook or twitter, I have UKM and im a member of a watch forum thats it. So many people in my work cant seem to go 20mins without a burning need to check FB


same, but to be honest im quite the loner, dont go out much aint much of a socailiser, i got a good girl whos more into fb and scoailising but she understands it just isnt me, i grew up being out on the streets with the fellas games of football, ****in about, nowadays all the kids are inside on computer, long gone are the days of being in a cold boxing gym after school slugging it out, my god i miss my youth


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

zack amin said:


> same, but to be honest im quite the loner, dont go out much aint much of a socailiser, i got a good girl whos more into fb and scoailising but she understands it just isnt me, i grew up being out on the streets with the fellas games of football, ****in about, nowadays all the kids are inside on computer, long gone are the days of being in a cold boxing gym after school slugging it out, my god i miss my youth


i wish that was my youth lol, i would probably be a more balanced, healthily minded individual now with less demons


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone that thinks freedom of speech is joking about a small child that was abducted and dumped like a bag of rubbish,,,well they need conselling.

Making a joke about any deaths is totally wrong and sick and should warrant punishment.

Its making sickos think its ok to have a joke about others grief.

Wonder if the guy in question had one of his family members that had died was made fun of on the net would he feel thats ok?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

zack amin said:


> s nowadays all the kids are inside on computer, long gone are the days of being in a cold boxing gym after school slugging it out, my god i miss my youth


 I hardly see kids playing football in the local car park any more

and it could be a good thing but I dont even really see "scallys" on the streets any more or kids drinking on the streets any more.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Anyone that thinks freedom of speech is joking about a small child that was abducted and dumped like a bag of rubbish,,,well they need conselling.
> 
> Making a joke about any deaths is totally wrong and sick and should warrant punishment.
> 
> ...


I dont think freedom of speech is joking about deaths but i dont think money and resources should be used because someone made a joke when it could be used elsewhere, punishing people who are a real danger to society, not just a danger to the PC brigades morality meter.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> I hardly see kids playing football in the local car park any more
> 
> and it could be a good thing but I dont even really see "scallys" on the streets any more or kids drinking on the streets any more.


to be honest i dont see much of the kids out playing footie anymore, used to be daily for us, during the school holidays i do see a few kids on corners having a drink doesnt bother me to be honest cause there fairly good and dont cause trouble so i dont have a problem

- - - Updated - - -



Fatstuff said:


> i wish that was my youth lol, i would probably be a more balanced, healthily minded individual now with less demons


good days mate, finish school for 3 home eat, jog down to gym and train away, probs why i dont have many friends now hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

If that is the case franky boyle deserves life


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol still singing that tune crapper. still dunno where u got that idea but carry on

and join a gym and give urself a valid reason for being here


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lol still singing that tune crapper. still dunno where u got that idea but carry on
> 
> and join a gym and give urself a valid reason for being here


dont push it, hell ban you


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Anyone that thinks freedom of speech is joking about a small child that was abducted and dumped like a bag of rubbish,,,well they need conselling.
> 
> Making a joke about any deaths is totally wrong and sick and should warrant punishment.
> 
> ...


Spot on. It's like that **** Frankie Boyle making "jokes" at every famous disabled or murdered kids expense.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

im a great believe of freedom of speech,excluding sick jokes and sick comments.

i dont know what he said, but i cant get my head around how he as broken the law.

its quite clear its just some young idiot thinking he is clever posting sick jokes, and deffo did'nt deserve a prison sentence coz of it.

i would of rather he got a good kicking for it personally.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

They could have possibly done him a favour given the mib that was outside his house.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

wtf happened to free speech? Is this England or North Korea ffs? I KNOW it was offensive but why should we have everything we say regulated? What happened to these lot then? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1286784/Muslim-protesters-brand-war-heroes-murderers-homecoming-parade-turns-violent.html


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's face it guys - there's only one criminal in this case, and it's the sick **** who killed that little girl.

For all opinions for and against the chav, he's nothing more than another victim of that ****. If that sick f*ck hadn't murdered the girl, there'd have been no joke on FB and the chav would still be walking the streets.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> lol still singing that tune crapper. still dunno where u got that idea but carry on
> 
> and join a gym and give urself a valid reason for being here


yes I am because its true. you keep trying to put your thinly veiled insults and I will keep openly calling you a creepy pr**k who offers nothing to the board other than scaring women off.

I dont need to join a gym either, the one I go to doesnt require memberships thanks. you should think about it yourself tough guy looking at your huge muscles in your avi. Now run along, sure you have people to revile and bore the piss out of.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d have preferred the kiddy getting a good kicking over jail time. unless he gets a good kicking inside - fingers crossed


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Anyone that thinks freedom of speech is joking about a small child that was abducted and dumped like a bag of rubbish,,,well they need conselling.
> 
> Making a joke about any deaths is totally wrong and sick and should warrant punishment.
> 
> ...


its not that though its the fact that its happening more and more.

people already tell celebrity dead jokes all the time,you dotn see them getting into trouble.

what about the likes of the joke on sickapedia,the one that he has changed around a bit,should the poster of that joke also be punished ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes I am because its true. you keep trying to put your thinly veiled insults and I will keep openly calling you a creepy pr**k who offers nothing to the board other than scaring women off.
> 
> I dont need to join a gym either, the one I go to doesnt require memberships thanks. you should think about it yourself tough guy looking at your huge muscles in your avi. Now run along, sure you have people to revile and bore the piss out of.


u chat **** plain n simple crapper. if ur gonna try and label me then back it up with some facts or stf u


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> its not that though its the fact that its happening more and more.


Nah. It's always been happening. F*ck me. My generation was telling jokes about Ann Frank 40 years ago.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> u chat **** plain n simple crapper. if ur gonna try and label me then back it up with some facts or stf u


I dont need to. you did that yourself romeo. now, if you wouldnt mind there is a nice discussion going on here so either start your own thread or kindly pack it in. thanks


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

What a selfish low life he should be made to give public apology


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont need to. you did that yourself romeo. now, if you wouldnt mind there is a nice discussion going on here so either start your own thread or kindly pack it in. thanks


exactly u got fck all. cya


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont need to. you did that yourself romeo. now, if you wouldnt mind there is a nice discussion going on here so either start your own thread or kindly pack it in. thanks





eezy1 said:


> exactly u got fck all. cya


FFS you two :lol:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I reckon he is not gonna post another sick comment never ever again...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh? you best hope they dont encourage locking up creepy tossers who slime over women online. they will be smashing your front door in pal


Is it acceptable for me to laugh at this while having POF open in another tab seeing how many single mothers I can lead on today?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

lively in ere..

dont think locking people up for f*ckry they choose to spout on social networks is the right thing to do, they should be ridiculed named and shamed or even a fine maybe


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> Nah. It's always been happening. F*ck me. My generation was telling jokes about Ann Frank 40 years ago.


no I mean people getting arrested and jailed over written words


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

**** him and his big mouth. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time, there's been more than one person jailed for gobbing off on Facebook prior to this including a very high profile case around the time Muamba "died" from a heartattack.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a terrible waste of police and court time and tax payers money.

Yes the jokes were in really bad taste and the facebook should mods should have deleted them and maybe even deleted his account. But throw him in jail for 3 months, are we serious?

So the next time a stand-up comedian makes a holocaust joke or a suicide-bomber joke should they also be locked up?

I'm sorry but this is pure emotion and no common sense. It is not the law's and the government's place to be going around and acting as speech censor. Let the media blast his face and name all over the news and papers and let him deal with the shame from his neighbours and community, but jailing him is beyond obscene.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Athenian said:


> So the next time a stand-up comedian makes* a holocaust joke* or a suicide-bomber joke should they also be locked up?


When does that ever happen? Holocaust jokes aren't funny, ann frankly I won't stand for it.

BTW you do realise there was major rioting over some cartoons of a Muslim suicide bomber.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

The troll should have been named and shamed on the News or something like that, and then let him answer to the gangs who came to kick **** out of him.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Completely stupid of him, and without knowing what he was writing its hard to say how much of an idiot he was

however sending him to prison is over the top, when c*nts get away with rape, assaults and robberies without getting jail time then it shows how messed up the legal system is

guy deserved some form of punishment, imo prison is not appropriate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> When does that ever happen? Holocaust jokes aren't funny, ann frankly I won't stand for it.
> 
> *BTW you do realise there was major rioting over some cartoons of a Muslim suicide bomber.*


yes, and those people are mental.

edit: allegedly (just in case the police are reading)


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

digitalis said:


> When does that ever happen?


Holocaust jokes? Jim Jeferies and Jimmy Carr have made some, and in my opinion, and others, they WERE funny.



digitalis said:


> Holocaust jokes aren't funny, ann frankly I won't stand for it.


So you 're the ultimate moral authority on what's acceptable and anyone who diasgrees with you should be flung in jail? Your last name wouldn't happen to be Stalin would it mate? As for 'not standing for it', DON'T WATCH OR LISTEN TO COMEDIANS WHO YOU DON'T FIND FUNNY! It's not that hard mate...



digitalis said:


> BTW you do realise there was major rioting over some cartoons of a Muslim suicide bomber.


Yes because those were [email protected] raving lunatics! Are you REALLY suggesting that TERRORISM is an acceptable form of action when you want to get rid of something you don't like?

Those comments, no matter how obscene they are, didn't cause ANY physical harm to ANYONE, and neither do stand-up comedians and those cartoons.

You don't bow down to the terrorists, you fight them and uphold the principles of a FREE democratic country, unless you 'd like for the UK to become like Saudi Arabia...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do we really have to have all this name calling amongst each other on UKM?

Occasionally, someone annoys me, or insults me. If I can be bothered, I'll sometimes explain my point, once.

After that, I just ignore them, & then it stops.

C'mon let's at least try to get along on here, please.


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

The moment this happens it sets the precedent for other to be jailed for speaking out against the global warming hype or speaking out against other topics, I do not think what he said was good but we do have free speech which applies to every single human being.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jimmy Carr has made holocaust jokes? Hahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahha please, he'd be cleaning a public bog if he was, that's not the way things roll in showbiz my friend.

And btw you missed a holocaust joke within my post, see if you can find it :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And that tosser Ricky Gervais, got away with calling Susan Boyle a 'mong' because the defence argued that the word 'mongol' is no longer derogatory!

I used to quite like him, now I think he is a complete [email protected]


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Totally over the top to send him to prison. I know drug dealers that have being caught numerous times and have never being sent down how is saying something on facebook worse than drug dealing? When comedians make jokes about things like this on stage it is fine but we cant write something on facebook?


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> however sending him to prison is over the top, when c*nts get away with rape, assaults and robberies without getting jail time then it shows how messed up the legal system is


Exactly. Most people wouldn't spend more than a night in jail for driving while drunk and if it's their first time they get their license revoked and a fine...

So that's plain wonderful. Operate a 3-ton metal death trap whilst intoxicated and jeopardise the lives and safety of people around you and you wlak away with a fine and and a "don't do it again you naughty little scamp", whereas dickign around on facebook and being a pratt and NOT potentially killing someone gets you 3 months in jail...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And that tosser Ricky Gervais, got away with calling Susan Boyle a 'mong' because the defence argued that the word 'mongol' is no longer derogatory!
> 
> I used to quite like him, now I think he is a complete [email protected]


As talented as Gervais is, he's got "form" for taking the **** out of disabled people. I know someones gunna mention Warwick Davies now.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Jimmy Carr has made holocaust jokes? Hahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahha please, he'd be cleaning a public bog if he was, that's not the way things roll in showbiz my friend.







4:09 onwards


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Athenian said:


> 4:09 onwards


Did you find the cryptic joke? :beer:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a good kicking and put in hosp would of been a better punishment that 12weeks in jail, but saying that he probs stands a chance at getting slashed up or done in in jail anyway as im sure theres plenty in there that wont be happy about his jokes either....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's easy enough to delete, block or avoid someone on facebook. I wouldn't even consider phoning the police, I'd expect them to say stop wasting our time.

Ye its completely out of order but something is seriously wrong when you get a custody sentence for saying some words on the Internet, when others can stand in the street shouting abuse at memorials of dead soldiers or encourage the murder of people and get nothing.

Even people that have robbed or assaulted others have been shown less punishment.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just watched the vid, never seen it before & I think Jimmy Carr is foul for making such 'jokes'!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Going by all this prison sentences being handed out i think a majority of us on UK-M would be doing a quick 12wks :whistling:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

He's sick an needs a slapping yes.

However, people say things all the time, **** twitter is full of abuse of celebreties etc etc. Since when did the saying sticks and stones be forgotten (when random abuse not prolonged abuse mind!) and replaced with prison when people are going out on the rob, abusing people physically in person, verbally terrorising people etc are getting a slap on the wrists. 12 weeks for this is a complete crock and again, while I don't doubt the kid is a **** and am not condoning what he did, the scroat is taking up prison space that more scum of the earth should be having, particularly when I hear how crowded prisons are and there is not enough space etc.

#rantover


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Shady45 said:


> It's easy enough to delete, block or avoid someone on facebook. I wouldn't even consider phoning the police, I'd expect them to say stop wasting our time.
> 
> Ye its completely out of order but something is seriously wrong when you get a custody sentence for saying some words on the Internet, when others can stand in the street shouting abuse at memorials of dead soldiers or encourage the murder of people and get nothing.
> 
> Even people that have robbed or assaulted others have been shown less punishment.


the judge is probbably thinking about how its going to effect her family hearing his comments and the trauma there going thru already, now his jokes about there daughter, so thought it was right to lock him up, im sure thats the very least her family would want done to him....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> As talented as Gervais is, he's got "form" for taking the **** out of disabled people. I know someones gunna mention Warwick Davies now.


are you suggesting that Warwick Davies is disabled because he lacks height?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

and whos to say someone didn't frape him and change his password so he couldn't remove it. Know if I was facing prison for something like this I'd be asking for proof it was me that posted it, regardless if it was on my page/IP/phone.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Diegouru said:


> I reckon he is not gonna post another sick comment never ever again...


so is he or isnt he??? :confused1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

empzb said:


> and whos to say someone didn't frape him and change his password so he couldn't remove it. Know if I was facing prison for something like this I'd be asking for proof it was me that posted it, regardless if it was on my page/IP/phone.


you shouldve been his lawyer


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

stone14 said:


> the judge is probbably thinking about how its going to effect her family hearing his comments and the trauma there going thru already, now his jokes about there daughter, so thought it was right to lock him up, im sure thats the very least her family would want done to him....


All my examples above cause hurt to others. The parents would have never even heard of these jokes if it was not for the stupid publicity they got. What's best? To ignore the ones with ill sensitivity that effects the few readers who can choose not to, or to make a massive thing of it so the whole country including the victims have to know


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

He was a sick cnut to post stuff but it doesnt deserve jail tbh


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I see the hurt feelings brigade is out in full swing!

Ridiculous, I've posted jokes about this on FB - because I'm a supporter of her abductor and a threat to the public? Or because it made me laugh and I thought it was funny in a sick way?

If it got in the way of the investigation or he aimed it directly at her family this would be an appropriate reaction, as it stands it's a total joke


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I see the hurt feelings brigade is out in full swing!
> 
> Ridiculous, I've posted jokes about this on FB - because I'm a supporter of her abductor and a threat to the public? Or because it made me laugh and I thought it was funny in a sick way?
> 
> If it got in the way of the investigation or he aimed it directly at her family this would be an appropriate reaction, as it stands it's a total joke


Hurt feelings? You'd be more accurate saying "the common decency brigade."

Since when did taking the **** out of murdered (or still missing) kids become funny?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Leeds that's pretty fcked up admitting you've posted jokes about a 5year old that got abducted and mostlikey murdered.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly should have let the 50+ mob fcking lynch him to the nearest tree... then he'd be fcking sorry... total cnut!!!

Sh!t like this really upsets me, god knows how the family feels and what they have to go through!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So none of you on here have heard these jokes from a friend?

I should point out I posted them TO friends on FB, because I understand most people don't want to see them.

But still it's not gonna change what happened is it? Without humour I wouldn't want to live in the fvcked up world.

Today, thousands and thousands of women and children WILL be raped, possibly murdered aswell, and whilst it isn't funny, if we dwell on such things and get upset over each one of them none of us would want to be alive.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree. Lynch mob justice always works out

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4719364.stm


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Honestly should have let the 50+ mob fcking lynch him to the nearest tree... then he'd be fcking sorry... total cnut!!!
> 
> Sh!t like this really upsets me, god knows how the family feels and what they have to go through!


No offence, but this is why emotion shouldn't play a part in law Imo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> So none of you on here have heard these jokes from a friend?
> 
> I should point out I posted them TO friends on FB, because I understand most people don't want to see them.
> 
> ...


BEEEP! BEEEEP! BEEEEP!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

wow pathetic, who gives a **** what people write on the internet, HATE people who kick up a fuss about pathetic little things


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> wow pathetic, who gives a **** what people write on the internet, HATE people who kick up a fuss about pathetic little things


the irony in this statement is truly astounding


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> the irony in this statement is truly astounding


how so?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

One major thing bothers me about this, the freedom of speach act! What happened to that? He must of had the duty solicitor or some idiot representing him, it's not a case of how he can justify posting its how can a magistrate justify sending him to jail for it!

We're one step away from now from banging people up for speaking out about anything, condoning him going to jail is reinforcing its alright to do this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> how so?


I dont know


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> wow pathetic, who gives a **** what people write on the internet, HATE people who kick up a fuss about pathetic little things





Ashcrapper said:


> the irony in this statement is truly astounding


Ironic or not he has a point. Beat the sh1t out of someone, break into someone's home, steal their car? Slap on the wrist don't do it again. Tell a joke on Facebook? PRISON!

And the only reason he got a jail sentence is due to the sheeple getting all up in arms about it because it's on the news. They should disregard media when sentencing tbh


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Ironic or not he has a point. Beat the sh1t out of someone, break into someone's home, steal their car? Slap on the wrist don't do it again. Tell a joke on Facebook? PRISON!
> 
> And the only reason he got a jail sentence is due to the sheeple getting all up in arms about it because it's on the news. They should disregard media when sentencing tbh


not sure why you are preaching to me dude, I started the thread and said his prison sentence is ridiculous...

on another note



> Among his comments was: ''I woke up this morning in the back of a transit van with two beautiful little girls, I found April in a hopeless place.''
> 
> Another read: ''Who in their right mind would abduct a ginger kid?''
> 
> ...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

OK how is this different to the case in focus here

http://news.sky.com/story/995338/facebook-man-spared-jail-over-comments


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

He's obviously a class A cnut for posting jokes of such a nature, but prison seems extreme. should a just got a beating from that mob imo


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ballin said:


> OK how is this different to the case in focus here
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/995338/facebook-man-spared-jail-over-comments


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ballin said:


> OK how is this different to the case in focus here
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/995338/facebook-man-spared-jail-over-comments


Just came on to post this. Disgrace!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I agree. Lynch mob justice always works out
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/4719364.stm


That reminds me the last time i was on a beach in Benidorm and the 'S' fell off my speedos. :sad:


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Not that I agree with the comments about the dead soldiers, but he shouldn't have even gotten community service, hell I wouldn't even drag him into to court!

So he's a dick! Is that a criminal offense now?

If I cheat on my wife/gf/partner or tell some fat person they disgust me should I go to jail for being a selfish insensitive asshole?

What the hell is happening here?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Athenian said:


> What the hell is happening here?


paedogeddon my friend.

no wait, thats the Jimmy Savile thing isnt it. sorry, ignore me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Wonder how long it will be until simply texting/instant messaging a joke of this nature to your mates will become a criminal offence?

Just been reading up on the freedom of speech act



> However there is a broad sweep of exceptions including threatening, *abusive, or insulting speech *or *behavior likely to cause a breach of the peace *(which has been used to prohibit racist speech targeted at individuals), incitement, incitement to racial hatred, incitement to religious hatred, incitement to terrorism including encouragement of terrorism and dissemination of terrorist publications, glorifying terrorism, collection or possession of information likely to be of use to a terrorist, treason including imagining the death of the monarch, sedition, obscenity, indecency including corruption of public morals and outraging public decency, defamation, prior restraint, restrictions on court reporting including names of victims and evidence and prejudicing or interfering with court proceedings, prohibition of post-trial interviews with jurors, scandalising the court by criticising or murmuring judges, time, manner, and place restrictions, harassment, privileged communications, trade secrets, classified material, copyright, patents, military conduct, and limitations on commercial speech such as advertising.


So it actually turns out we cant say what we want. "imagining the death of a monarch" is a strange one. So technically if I said "Imagine what the countries going to be like when Queen Elizabeth II dies, and William is king" then I am breaking the law?

A joke is a joke, by definition, it should NOT be taken seriously. Do we get offended when we hear "an english man, and irishman and a pakistani man walk into a bar"? No because its just a joke.

Do we get angry when we hear What do Michael Jackson and Santa Claus have in common?

They both leave little boys' bedrooms with empty sacks.

No, again a joke, firstly slating Michael Jackson, secondly implying the rape of 'little boys'. Yet its fine.

I really dont understand how how the focus here is what the guy said/ how sick it was/ how much of a cvnt he is, when we are having our human rights slowly eroded, case by case.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> "imagining the death of a monarch" is a strange one. So technically if I said "Imagine what the countries going to be like when Queen Elizabeth II dies, and William is king" then I am breaking the law?


It's originally from the Treason Act 1351, whereby "imagining the king's death" meant plotting to kill the king. It wasn't until the eighteenth century that the word "imagine" gained its modern meaning.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Freedom of thought and speech is everything or nothing. A paedophile has the right to claim he/she has indecent thoughts towards children in the same way a racist has the right to claim he/she hates specific ethnic minorities. Neither have the right to act on these thoughts or words if it causes harm to anyone else - but they retain the right to think and say as they wish. The guy is a knob but you can't legitimately lock someone up for that. It's worrying the extent to which people will allow their raw emotionality to override their rationality. People can't comprehend these simple concepts close to home whilst the UN is debating whether or not to criminalise blasphemy internationally, people really do worry me sometimes.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Freedom of thought and speech is everything or nothing. A paedophile has the right to claim he/she has indecent thoughts towards children in the same way a racist has the right to claim he/she hates specific ethnic minorities. Neither have the right to act on these thoughts or words if it causes harm to anyone else - but they retain the right to think and say as they wish. The guy is a knob but you can't legitimately lock someone up for that. It's worrying the extent to which people will allow their raw emotionality to override their rationality. People can't comprehend these simple concepts close to home whilst the *UN is debating whether or not to criminalise blasphemy internationally*, people really do worry me sometimes.


Is this for real? I'll be locked straight up if so


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Is this for real? I'll be locked straight up if so


Yeah it's been on the table for years but they recently reopened the case in lieu of the rioting and murders in 22 Muslim countries in response to the Muhammad video. The Arab states have always insisted that the death penalty should be introduced for international blasphemy crimes but I very much doubt that would happen. Prison time and fines is something I could imagine though... It's scary.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

if it was my daughter i would if wanted the cun t executed.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Yeah it's been on the table for years but they recently reopened the case in lieu of the rioting and murders in 22 Muslim countries in response to the Muhammad video. The Arab states have always insisted that the death penalty should be introduced for international blasphemy crimes but I very much doubt that would happen. Prison time and fines is something I could imagine though... It's scary.


Brilliant, a return to the Dark Ages... I wonder how long it will take them to start killing people for saying the earth is spherical and not the center of the universe...

Seriously, if that happens, there will be global riots and mass murders both from and against religious communities all over the world. And why not? If some asshole comes to my house to arrest me for saying muhammed was a paedophile and Jesus most likely never existed I will kill the bastard, plain and simple.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> if it was my daughter i would if wanted the cun t executed.


And that's why any rational society doesn't base it's legal system on revenge but rather on justice. Talking sh!t about someone isn't a crime, neither is being a dick nor hurting someone's feelings. If that were the case then we 'd ahve to kill people for all sorts of stupid reasons.

That guy said my wife/daughter is fat/ugly! I want him dead!

That bitch said my dick is too small and don't know how to [email protected], I want her dead!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/granada/2012-10-08/chorley-man-admits-making-offensive-comments-about-april-jones-on-facebook/
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on this?


DICKHEAD is all I can say

CNUT is what I feel

****hole is what i SEE

kaza


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He makes vile comments, & deserves to be punished, but not jail.

It took 8 years for Abu Hamza to be extradited, & he was in a completely different realm.

Seems the wrong way round to me.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

So why aren't these ****s preaching about join Allah or die being locked up?

Joke imo. double ****ing standards to take peoples eyes off real problems.

EDIT: I don't mean "it was only a joke", I mean "putting him in jail is a joke". The public would do him more harm than jail anyway.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> The public would do him more harm than jail anyway.


Yes but by putting him in jail it only validates these people's behaviour and encourages it. Next time they want to stop something/someone they find offensive they won't hessitate to threaten violence against them unless he's arrested and thrown in jail. Where does it end?

If Blair were to die tomorrow and I posted something on fb page along the lines of "good riddance to bad rubbish, the guy leads us into a false war and got our soldiers killed and maimed" does that give Labour supporters or his family free rein to track me down and beat the ever loving sh!t out of me unless I receive a prison sentence?

For god's sake, this is mob justice! It doesn't belong in a RATIONAL and CIVILISED society!!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fcuking ridiculous!!

agree with everything @Ashcrapper @onthebuild & @Speedway have said

random guy on the internet makes an inappropriate joke, gets sent to prison

Frankie Boyle says this.........






and becomes a millionare, horrible hypocrisy

jokes like this are always going to come out, maybe the extent of the outrage is timing based as they seem to become naturally more acceptable as time goes on, although i saw tens of different jokes flying around twitter during last week when they were searching for her, all of which were equally appaling.

not condoning the joke or the guy but the reaction from the judiciary is so dissproportionate it's embarrassing and it attaches so much ambiguity to our freedom of speech laws

as for the 50 strong vigilante group going after him, typical facebook mob mentality, surprised more didn't turn up tbh just in case 50 wasn't enough to beat up 1 guy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Athenian said:


> Where does it end?


Exactly! Everytime someone says something offensive on facebook now are they going to get sent to prison? of course not so how can they send this guy to jail. I could probably leave my house now and punch someone and avoid prison but making a joke on facebook receives a jail sentence complete joke.

- - - Updated - - -



Athenian said:


> Where does it end?


Exactly! Everytime someone says something offensive on facebook now are they going to get sent to prison? of course not so how can they send this guy to jail. I could probably leave my house now and punch someone and avoid prison but making a joke on facebook receives a jail sentence complete joke.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Exactly! Everytime someone says something offensive on facebook now are they going to get sent to prison? of course not so how can they send this guy to jail. I could probably leave my house now and punch someone and avoid prison but making a joke on facebook receives a jail sentence complete joke.


If we have any constitutional rights watch-dogs in the UK I really do hope they take this guy's case and file for an immediate appeal. This is absolute absurd and makes me deathly afraid of what the future holds. If I were an MP I would address the House of Commons the very next day and call for an executive over-ride of the court's decision based on a breach of his civil and constitutioanl rights under the ECHR. This is sick!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Oceania?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Oceania?


euraisa?


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Teach the pr**k a lesson by sending him to Y.O..He knew it was wrong to do it..If he didnt then he soon will in there.

Just hope and prey this little girl gets found safe and well however big the odds are.

Thats my opinion anyway .Ill stick to it too.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

steve666 said:


> Teach the pr**k a lesson by sending him to Y.O..He knew it was wrong to do it..If he didnt then he soon will in there.
> 
> Just hope and prey this little girl gets found safe and well however big the odds are.
> 
> Thats my opinion anyway .Ill stick to it too.


fair comment. if anything this yob is just as much to blame as the person who abducted her. scumbag


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

steve666 said:


> Teach the pr**k a lesson by sending him to Y.O..He knew it was wrong to do it..If he didnt then he soon will in there.
> 
> Just hope and prey this little girl gets found safe and well however big the odds are.
> 
> Thats my opinion anyway .Ill stick to it too.


Because none of us ever do anything we know is wrong to do :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> fair comment. if anything this yob is just as much to blame as the person who abducted her. scumbag


As is Mark Zuckerburg


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TG123 said:


> As is Mark Zuckerburg


i reckon thats why the share prices are falling, all the fb users are being slowly incarcerated.


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Because none of us ever do anything we know is wrong to do :lol:


Not as SICK as that..If you do then you should be in there with the ****.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

steve666 said:


> Not as SICK as that..If you do then you should be in there with the ****.


so youve never laughed at a sick joke?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

steve666 said:


> Not as SICK as that..If you do then you should be in there with the ****.


you can't send people to jail for telling inapropriote jokes mate(well apparently you can)

as wesley snipes character in demolition man said: "You can't take away people's right to be assholes"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TG123 said:


> As is Mark Zuckerburg


exactly!


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> so youve never laughed at a sick joke?


This is getting took out of context here...I would nt laugh at a joke about a little girl getting kidnapped NO...who in the right frame of mind would?? your different to me if you would. End of.....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

steve666 said:


> Not as SICK as that..If you do then you should be in there with the ****.


Tell me a good joke you like?


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

TG123 said:


> you can't send people to jail for telling inapropriote jokes mate(well apparently you can)
> 
> as wesley snipes character in demolition man said: "You can't take away people's right to be assholes"


Its no joke..its sick ****s doing wrong by saying or texting things that shouldnt be said.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

steve666 said:


> This is getting took out of context here...I would nt laugh at a joke about a little girl getting kidnapped NO...who in the right frame of mind would?? your different to me if you would. End of.....


yeah but just because he wouldn't tell/laugh at a joke of that kind doesn't mean that he therefore agrees that any person who does should go to prison


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Tell me a good joke you like?


Are you a father? how would you feel if you read this about your kids if you got any???

Would you be pleased to see the sad bastard put in prison..

I would..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

steve666 said:


> This is getting took out of context here...I would nt laugh at a joke about a little girl getting kidnapped NO...who in the right frame of mind would?? your different to me if you would. End of.....


im not saying that a joke about a missing girl is funny, and thats not what is being discussed in this thread.

but have you ever laughed at a sick joke? one about harold shipman or joseph fritz? or a gary glitter/jimmy saville joke?


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Im saying no more on this..This is a ****ing sick person for doing this. hopoe the **** gets a ****ing kicking every day he serves..

I said my thoughts. END OF.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

steve666 said:


> Im saying no more on this..This is a ****ing sick person for doing this. hopoe the **** gets a ****ing kicking every day he serves..
> 
> I said my thoughts. END OF.


but have you ever laughed at a sick joke?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

steve666 said:


> Its no joke..its sick ****s doing wrong by saying or texting things that shouldnt be said.


you're wrong there mate, whether or not you find it funny doesn't detract from the fact that it was a joke, however "sick" or inapropriote you find it.

this wasn't a group of paedophiles sitting around writing sick messages to eachother, a group of extremists writing plans to blow up a school, or a bunch or bankers drawing up plans via email on how to defraud a bank for milions of pounds, all of those things would be a criminal offence, this wasn't, it was a joke, albeit a nasty, sh1t and poorly timed joke but a joke nethertheless, not even the guys own joke in fact but one that he stole from the internet site sickipidia, who have over 1/2 a million followers on twitter btw


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

its a fking joke,

theres dead baby jokes pages, sick joke pages, etc etc all on facebook with no problems etc, someone has copied a very sick joke onto there facebook and now hes off to prison for it ?.

its the equivilent of watching 50 cars speed past you doing 100 miles per hour, then randomly pulling someone over doing 65mph in a 60.

its either not ok or it is,


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Well steve666, do you know how offensive your usename is/can be to some devout Christians? I bet you do and that's probably exactly why you added the number 666.

I'm sure you wholeheartedly agree with some militant christians who would have you burned at the stake for it. After all, they FEEL like it, so they should have the right to do it, and if you object/complain they can come back with some schlock about "well then you 're not a REAL Christian if you don't see/understand how offensive that it"...


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

he got caught f*ck him

to gycraig - does that make it right? No. Idiot.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Se7en said:


> he got caught f*ck him
> 
> to gycraig - does that make it right? No. Idiot.


why call me an idiot.

yes its wrong doesnt mean its prison worthy

theres pages been up for months with the sole purpose of telling these sorts of jokes that have been reported thousands of times but have never had anything done about it, with several admins all ip linked to facebook, nothing done

yet he is off to prison for copying and pasting a joke for somewhere else

frankie boyle probably posted worst on his twitter the very same day and nothings happened


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

so because someone else posted sick jokes about children, its ok?

you disgust me.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Se7en said:


> so because someone else posted sick jokes about children, its ok?
> 
> you disgust me.


have you read the full thread mate? some posts will make alot more sense if you have......


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

steve666 said:


> Are you a father? how would you feel if you read this about your kids if you got any???
> 
> Would you be pleased to see the sad bastard put in prison..
> 
> I would..


yes i am a father, and to be honest if i was going through what that little girls parents are going through, what some callous idiot wrote on the internet would be the last thing on my mind, he and what he wrote or his sentence would be irrelevant, would i be pleased to see him in prison? i wouldnt care less


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Athenian said:


> Well steve666, do you know how offensive your usename is/can be to some devout Christians? I bet you do and that's probably exactly why you added the number 666.


good analogy, be interested to read @steve666's response


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with it but the trouble is people do far worse and get fcuk all!


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> have you read the full thread mate? some posts will make alot more sense if you have......


no I haven't. Will have a read thru when I get time. Thanks.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Some people don't appreciate how lucky we are in this country. In many other countries you can be given the death penalty for criticising anything political or religious. We don't have this in our country but the slope is beginning to crumble and few people think ahead to the wider picture. If someone took the p1ss out of my dead sister online it would be my desire for them to be imprisoned and punished. But if the police tried I would object because I know the wider repercussions are far more serious than my own temporary discomfort.

Totalitarian, fascist societies don't just pop up over night they manifest slowly, with small subtle changes over a long period of time. People may not think sending one person to prison for a joke on Facebook is a big deal but what if next month its 2 then 3 then 4 then 5? What if it becomes common? Then it becomes conditioned people find it normal and when people start getting dragged off the street for stating an opinion it's only a slight extension of an already societally accepted law, no one would bat an eyelid. Sooner or later we start to arrest people for things they read, we arrest people for what we think that they might think.

Few people allow themselves to imagine this but this is exactly how things started in some of the most oppressive societies on earth, slowly and systematically. Think past your own selfish emotions for a few seconds people, because there are far more important things at stake than your own hurt feelings.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I personally think jail isn't enough. Hope he gets bummed!

Imagine the parents hearing about something like this whilst still grieving. I do wonder what goes though the minds of these cnuts.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Some people don't appreciate how lucky we are in this country. In many other countries you can be given the death penalty for criticising anything political or religious. We don't have this in our country but the slope is beginning to crumble and few people think ahead to the wider picture. If someone took the p1ss out of my dead sister online it would be my desire for them to be imprisoned and punished. But if the police tried I would object because I know the wider repercussions are far more serious than my own temporary discomfort.
> 
> Totalitarian, fascist societies don't just pop up over night they manifest slowly, with small subtle changes over a long period of time. People may not think sending one person to prison for a joke on Facebook is a big deal but what if next month its 2 then 3 then 4 then 5? What if it becomes common? Then it becomes conditioned people find it normal and when people start getting dragged off the street for stating an opinion it's only a slight extension of an already societally accepted law, no one would bat an eyelid. Sooner or later we start to arrest people for things they read, we arrest people for what we think that they might think.
> 
> Few people allow themselves to imagine this but this is exactly how things started in some of the most oppressive societies on earth, slowly and systematically. Think past your own selfish emotions for a few seconds people, because there are far more important things at stake than your own hurt feelings.


This is perhaps the most eloquent and best stated truth about the real dangers behind this kid's imprisonment and it really is shocking how people cannot see the obvious results of something as egrigious as this on the rest of our society.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Se7en said:


> so because someone else posted sick jokes about children, its ok?
> 
> you disgust me.


Iv not said its ok but it is Rediculous.

Today it's this kid posting a joke about April.

Tommorow it's a bloke posting about how he's sick of working with people who don't speak English.

Next week it's someone slating Camerons benefits cuts.

Why aren't they arresting people like Frankie Boyle for his comments on twitter. Is it maybe because he has good lawyers who would destroy a sentence like this in a court of law?

Right now there is a page that posts jokes worst than this every single fking day, but nothing has happened to the Admins who are actually making money from this

I disgust you ?. I think your a closed minded idiot who can't see the bigger picture.

Why haven't they done anything about people posting there glad British soldiers are dead etc. the pictures of people burning poppies/bibles/flags.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gycraig said:


> Iv not said its ok but it is Rediculous.
> 
> Today it's this kid posting a joke about April.
> 
> ...


Because not enough people kick up a stink about it mate unfortunatley!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Because not enough people kick up a stink about it mate unfortunatley!


I think there's more to it than that.

I genuinely think there to scared of the repercussions/being accused of being racist.

If they sentence him surely they have now set a standard. How many people have to be offended before its jail able ?.

Surely they can't just arrest one and ignore the rest ?.

Trying not to make this about race. But would they arrest a Indian for instance for doing the same thing knowing he could turn it round and say "you let every one else do it"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The thing with this is no 2 judges are the same, rightly or wrongly and this situation is very new and still very raw so he possibly reacted on gut feelings.

I stand on he deserved to get a few weeks in the nick, for being a first class incensitive pr**k.

I realise this kind of thing goes on, way too often IMO, but yet again l stand on the fact that if you wont say it too someones face then dont say it hid behind a keyboard.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ridiculous that you can get locked up for something like this in the UK.

Agree with the naming and shaming but to go through the whole process and cost of jailing someone for an offensive (to some) joke is in itself a complete fvcking joke.

Who decides whether a joke is in bad taste bad or not?!?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Ridiculous that you can get locked up for something like this in the UK.
> 
> Agree with the naming and shaming but to go through the whole process and cost of jailing someone for an offensive (to some) joke is in itself a complete fvcking joke.
> 
> Who decides whether a joke is in bad taste bad or not?!?!


I think they originally took him into custody for his own safety.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> I think they originally took him into custody for his own safety.


Probably would've taught him more of a lesson if they didn't to be fair.

I'm not agreeing with what this guy did, but I do believe that the way it's been handled is wrong.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Probably would've taught him more of a lesson if they didn't to be fair.
> 
> I'm not agreeing with what this guy did, but I do believe that the way it's been handled is wrong.


TBH mate l think a baying mob of about 50 people could have gone very wrong mate, given the way things go now a days.

I would like to see hime having had a good slap tho, l cant deny it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Ridiculous that you can get locked up for something like this in the UK.
> 
> Agree with the naming and shaming but to go through the whole process and cost of jailing someone for an offensive (to some) joke is in itself a complete fvcking joke.
> 
> Who decides whether a joke is in bad taste bad or not?!?!


People get suspended sentences for actually attacking people, mugging people etc. giving someone 12 weeks for some words on a screen is Rediculous.

Who decides whether it's offensive enough for a prison sentence ? Is it purely based on how many people complain? Is there gonna be a "sick joke" panel who decide where the line is ?

Is it gonna be every sick joke or just the ones people decide to complain about ?. What about people like Frankie Boyle who do it for a living ?.

I don't see how they can keep locking people up for this as its all subjective.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Ridiculous that you can get locked up for something like this in the UK.
> 
> Agree with the naming and shaming but to go through the whole process and cost of jailing someone for an offensive (to some) joke is in itself a complete fvcking joke.
> 
> Who decides whether a joke is in bad taste bad or not?!?!


Maybe your right about the jail time, i cant make my mind up about it tbh but this wouldnt be a problem if we had some form of worth while punishment that to be frank involved pain! People dont like pain in my experience!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Inflicting pain as punishment, are you serious?

Think about what you 're suggesting here. State sanctioned and administered torture to those who have been legaly arrested, prosecuted, sentenced and detained and who do not pose a physical threat to anyone in society at this time...

Then why the hell imprison people?! Let's just make out some random "lashings per crime" quota, strap people down and publicly whip them for their crimes and then let them go.

Let's become a wondefrull place like Saudi Arabia where stealing a loaf of bread gets you amputated so that you can physically be unable to ever steal with that hand again.

Prison has 4 main functions/purposes:

a) to punish a criminal by revoking his physical freedom

B) to afford a sense of justice to the populace so that they do not resort to vigilantism

c) to protect the rest of soceity from a dangerous individual

d) to attempt to rehabilitate a member of society to be re-admitted when his sentence is up and not commit another crime

There is so MUCH to be said against ANY form of physical punishment and torture it would take me months and 100s of pages to analyse it all.

PLEASE, for the love of humanity, read up on the recidivism rate in countries like Norway, Holland, Sweden, Denmark etc that treat their prisoners with what many deem to be too much respect and comfort. You 'll be surprised to find that not only do they have LESS crime than other countries, meaning that their 'soft' punishments don't encourage crime or make people indifferent towards a prison sentence, but they also have an insanely low recidivism rate, lower than countries like the US and UK where people wish we could beat them up on a daily basis and keep them locked in a cell 24/7


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont think the lower crime rate is because of less harsh sentences though. If we came down less harsh on people our rates would probably go up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

You can't compare our jails to another and then say that's why there's lower crime.

Our high immigration is one factor. The youths sense of entitlement is another.

Shocking parenting 15 years plus ago by breeders who never planned to work in there life / parent there kids who where just a nuisance to them when they reached 5.

Kids never being physically reprimanded for bad behaviour and thinking there unreprimandable is another big one

The benefit system / immigration system is about 80 percent of our prison population id say. I'd love to know what percent of people in prison where on jsa when they got put away


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Inflicting pain as punishment, are you serious?
> 
> Think about what you 're suggesting here. State sanctioned and administered torture to those who have been legaly arrested, prosecuted, sentenced and detained and who do not pose a physical threat to anyone in society at this time...
> 
> ...


No mate i cant be ****d, theres too many do-gooders about these days that spend half there life worrying about and banging on about shat and not doing fcuk all about it, we need to toughen up on crime etc in general

What happens abroad i couldnt give a shat about either, its what happens here that bothers me!


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Crime rate has far more to do with social and economic injustices than prison sentences. If someone grows up in a situation where he sees little to no reason to have respect or regard for other people, sending them to jail for 10 years won't change their mind any more than sending them to jail for 20 years. In the end all you 're doing is transfering society's failures on the person it failed, much like a parent blaming a child for stealing when he steald himself.

The countries I mentioned above have higher and better education, health care systems, social and civil services etc. They take care of their people far better than we take care of ours and as a result you see more law-abiding and respecting citizens who don't feel they are constantly at odds with their government and the rest of the social structure around them.

It's easy to blame individuals for being criminals, but what about our colelctive responsibility towards setting up the system in such a way as to breed bad behaviour and contempt?

It's easy to hate a thief, but how easy is it to put yourself in there position of being unemployed for ages, or only being able to get work that pays 5 quid an hour in an industry that forces him to wait tables for 10-12 hour shifts 6 days a week, while others are making 4-5 times as much because their parents could afford to send them to university to learn a skill or trade?

Why should that person support the system that abandoned him to such a meaningless existence?

I left the UK because even with 2 law degrees I couldn't find a real job that paid more than minimum wage... Why the hell should I settle for such an emotionally empty existence? I have so much to offer to this world and I feel that not only am I being discarded because I don't have the money or connections to give me a step-up, but I'm also being attacked as unworthy and personally responsible for the fatc that I didn't have the money to buy a law license.

I don't coem from money, in fact, since I was 16 I've only ever had the absolute bare necessities in life, all while others get so much handed to them because they were born into priviledge and part of the system that supports and sustains the priviledged few.

I could have gone the other way and become a carerr criminal, but I decided I'd rather change the system than simply ignore it. Others don't have my conviction or even desire to do so, perhaps out of aparthy or lack of faith that it can change, but I'm not about to help them solely responsible for what is a collective failure of the system.

Anyway, I'm digressing, the point I'm tryin to make is that if you treat people better, they grow up respecting society. If you leave them feeling hopeless and lost and add isnult to injury by telling them it's their own fault for being born into poverty and without means then you 're inviting all sorts of trouble. But then again, the rulling class NEEDS this dissent in order to maintain it's stronghold.

It allows for people with nothing to hate the people with very little rather than those with virtually everything because they pitt them against each other. Just look at what goes on in the US. About 80% of the wealth in concentrated in the top 5% of the populace yet the corporate machine shave the middle classes thinking that socialised medicine will mean they don't get treatment anymore and instead pay for immigrants to get free treatment, not realising of course that they will get BETTER treatment themselves as those who earn 80% of the wealth each year will be taxed accorindgly and have to give back to the community what they make off the backs of the people they hire to do all the work for them so they can sit on their asses all eyar round and collect their tax-free dividends.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

lukeee said:


> No mate i cant be ****d, theres too many do-gooders about these days that spend half there life worrying about and banging on about shat and not doing fcuk all about it, we need to toughen up on crime etc in general
> 
> What happens abroad i couldnt give a shat about either, its what happens here that bothers me!


Sorry mate, but that makes you sound icnredibly ignorant. Only a fool doesn't care about the causes of crime and instead wants torture to be inflicted, and only an even bigger fool doesn't realise how obtuse it is to not take examples from other, better organised and less crime-inflicted countries as to how to improve his own country.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I disagree completely.

I see kids with bad backgrounds going to school doing well then going to UNi using loans etc and getting ahead.

A lot of kids do fk all at school the say "I deserve more than minimum wage"

They don't. if you want more minimum wage work for it or work up.

My best mate earns 34k a year running a fking lidl after working his way up.

McDonald's managers earn decent wages,

If a poor person works hard he can get ahead. It's easier with money but possible without


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Crime rate has far more to do with social and economic injustices than prison sentences. If someone grows up in a situation where he sees little to no reason to have respect or regard for other people, sending them to jail for 10 years won't change their mind any more than sending them to jail for 20 years. In the end all you 're doing is transfering society's failures on the person it failed, much like a parent blaming a child for stealing when he steald himself.
> 
> The countries I mentioned above have higher and better education, health care systems, social and civil services etc. They take care of their people far better than we take care of ours and as a result you see more law-abiding and respecting citizens who don't feel they are constantly at odds with their government and the rest of the social structure around them.
> 
> ...


I think you live in some fairy tale world fella!

You would get torn to shreds round places i know and its got nothing to do with lack of jobs or minimum wage its because there are nasty people in this world that wont be nice if they get a little understanding!

Anyway im up early picking a lovely young horse up and if im woken up early by some poor hard done by cnut trying to nick stuff from my stables i quite likely will give him some pain as im grouchy when im woken and not very understanding!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Sorry mate, but that makes you sound icnredibly ignorant. Only a fool doesn't care about the causes of crime and instead wants torture to be inflicted, and only an even bigger fool doesn't realise how obtuse it is to not take examples from other, better organised and less crime-inflicted countries as to how to improve his own country.


Your so dramatic mate. Your the only person banging on about torture. A short sharp bit of pain would make a lot of people sit up and think about their actions.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Lukee, you sir are an idiot. Good night to you.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

gycraig said:


> If a poor person works hard he can get ahead. It's easier with money but possible without


I know mate, I'm one of those people. I came to the UK when I was 16. I had virtually nothing and despite switching over from Greek to English, I still managed to get accepted to Essex for Law back when their department was ranked 7th in the UK.

But why do I have to be better than other people who have money? Why do they get more opportunities and breaks simply for being born to the 'right' parents?

I'm sorry, but I just don't agree. I've been where some of these people have been, I've made it out and bettered myself, but I'm not kidding myself into thinking this system promotes fairness and equality to the best because it doesn't and that this NEEDS to change.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice stereo type there. For all we know atheria is a absolute unit lol.

So you think the people who nick stuff from your shed would still do that if they had had rich parents put them through UNi with ease and they where In a 50k job ?


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

gycraig said:


> So you think the people who nick stuff from your shed would still do that if they had had rich parents put them through UNi with ease and they where In a 50k job ?


I think you 'll find that people who crave violence aren't the most astute of thinkers, as evidence by the fact that he seems to think people are either born good or evil and upbringing, parenting and social status have 0 to do with one's actions or personality.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Kris said:


> You should be an MP with comments like that!
> 
> A mob of 50 people were outside his house and that why the police ended up there
> 
> ...


Don't be so naiive mate.... there are taskforces that do exactly that...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's all well and good defending the actions of dole-dossing idiots but until you've grown up surrounded by them, had the sh1t beat of you by them, had your families houses/cars etc robbed and generally had your life made hell by them, you haven't got a leg to stand on.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had all that. Had my car nicked


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> It's all well and good defending the actions of dole-dossing idiots but until you've grown up surrounded by them, had the sh1t beat of you by them, had your families houses/cars etc robbed and generally had your life made hell by them, you haven't got a leg to stand on.


Violence breeds violence, just as injustice breeds injustice. People who have no reason to obey the rules of a system that is unfair and dumps them into poverty while others get to amass fortunes and give their children the ability to rule over the lower classes, aren't likely to raise their children to respect this establishment.

I grew up around people like these so I know what you mean and I've been the victim of crime as well.

The way i see it is you have 2 options:

a) beat the ever-loving sh!t out of these people and maintain the system, or

B) change the system to be fairer across the board and give MORE people a reason to support it

Again, OTHER countries seem to be doing this to a much better degree, so what's stopping us? Maybe those people with all the power and money don't particularly fancy having to chose between 5 £100,000 cars rather than 10...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Athenian said:


> Violence breeds violence, just as injustice breeds injustice. People who have no reason to obey the rules of a system that is unfair and dumps them into poverty while others get to amass fortunes and give their children the ability to rule over the lower classes, aren't likely to raise their children to respect this establishment.
> 
> I grew up around people like these so I know what you mean and I've been the victim of crime as well.
> 
> ...


Why would they support ANY system when it's easier for them to not?

Oh, and I grew up poor as fvck, in a sh1t area and guess what? I've never been in trouble with the law, never stole anything etc, because I know it's wrong.

The types of people who commit crimes against honest, hard-working tax payers have nothing but hatred coming from me, I honestly find it hard to see why anyone would molly-coddle them and basically reinforce their already appalling behavior?

We can type as much theories and rationalities out as we want, won't change the fact that the U.K has gone down the sh1tter.

Oh, and the only people who are "jealous" of the rich overlords tend to be those who expect something for nothing. I had food on the table and that was it when I grew up, and I was bloody grateful as was my mum that we had that. Never any talk of how it wasn't fair and we deserved more.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I ****ing like you Athenian :laugh:

I worry about a lot of you tools more and more every day though.... North Korea is not a place you would want to go on ****ing holiday chaps. The scary part is if people continue to turn a blind eye to this kinda sh1t we'll be living in the same kind of place.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I ****ing like you Athenian :laugh:
> 
> I worry about a lot of you tools more and more every day though.... North Korea is not a place you would want to go on ****ing holiday chaps. The scary part is if people continue to turn a blind eye to this kinda sh1t we'll be living in the same kind of place.


North Korea would have it right IF - BIG IF - they were putting away actual criminals, not innocent civilians. Care-bearing is what gave these sponging idiots their false sense of entitlement and exception from the law in the first place


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Why would they support ANY system when it's easier for them to not?


Those who benefit from a system support it, so obivously unless we 're talking about the mentally derranged, people tend to value and protect something they find to be of value. Now obviously we can't make EVERYONE happy, but that's no reason to say "every man for himself if is then!" and just let the chips fall where they may.

Treat people better, give them REALL opportunities in life for them and their children and they will support the system. Leave them to rot and blame them for it as well and they will be distrustful and angry.



Leeds89 said:


> Oh, and I grew up poor as fvck, in a sh1t area and guess what? I've never been in trouble with the law, never stole anything etc, because I know it's wrong.


Just because you were lucky enough to have good enough parents to teach you right from wrong doesn't mean others were so fortunate. My father's a racist, misogynistic, homophobic anti-semite, and up untill the time my parents seperated I shared his hatefull views. It was only AFTER I didn't live with him anymore that I started to realise how wrong he was. Imagine someone never having a positive role model and instead someone hateful and destrcutive. But why are people like this? Social conditioning can account for a great degree of this, but obviously all of it, so my solution is level the playing field and root out the bad apples later, don't condemn entire social classes and generations to hateful lives and existences because some people don't want to give up their extravegat lifestyles they inherited from their parents.



Leeds89 said:


> The types of people who commit crimes against honest, hard-working tax payers have nothing but hatred coming from me, I honestly find it hard to see why anyone would molly-coddle them and basically reinforce their already appalling behavior?


I felt EXACTLY like you did when I was in my late teens. I thought 'if I made it out, so can they, there's no excuse', but now, 6-7 years later I 've coem to realsie that ot everyone is a strong willed as I am. Many give up and get lost along the way. I don't hate them mate, I want to help them. That could have been me had I not had certain people in my life to influence me the way they did.



Leeds89 said:


> We can type as much theories and rationalities out as we want, won't change the fact that the U.K has gone down the sh1tter.


So let's just let sh!t be? Not for me mate. I've got maybe another 55 years in this wolrd if I'm lucky, and I'm going to do what I can to better it.



Leeds89 said:


> Oh, and the only people who are "jealous" of the rich overlords tend to be those who expect something for nothing. I had food on the table and that was it when I grew up, and I was bloody grateful as was my mum that we had that. Never any talk of how it wasn't fair and we deserved more.


You missed my point. I'm not talking about envy, I'm talking about the perception of injustice. As far as I'm concerned, the worst leechers in this world who expect soemthign for nothing ARE the rich. People like the royals who are born into priviledge, do nothing of any value or importance, yet get to sit around living in extreme luxury when they 've done NOTHING to deserve any of it. Or people who inherit businesses and hire working class people to do all the work while they sit in an office for 4-5 hours 3 times a week and oversee them and them collect all the proft minus some really migger wages? Talk about f!cking blood-sucking paraistes mate!

So why should people on the other extreme end of the spectrum have any sort of regard for anyone else in this world? Obviously we both agree they should as evidence by the fact that we both come from similar backgroungs but have never been trouble, but I find it hard to come up with reasons that would not require a person with HOPE in them to udnerstand.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Meh, we could argue all day and never agree, had this argument mannnnnnnny times on here it never goes anywhere. Bed time for me, good night!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just to throw the old spanner in and keep this going...

What about the mark duggan case? Police 'thought' he had a gun. Turns out he didn't and they shot him dead. There's your 'rough justice' for all those wanting it.

Then what happened? Arson, rioting, looting, violence etc. Costing yet more money, and more wasted police time.

Dont get me wrong I'm a big advocator of harsher conditions IN PRISON. When the sentencing has been done, and the guilty have been found. But to try and prevent lawbreaking with violent 'state justice' is just wrong to me. As is torture for tortures sake; 1 - Because its a waste of time if you arent seeking some kind of information. 2 - If its done to make the guilty suffer, a lethal injection would be far cheaper.

In regards to North Korea, its ridiculous to say they have it right, if they were putting away actual criminals. The punishments they dish out wouldnt be right even for criminals. They arent preventing crime, they're instilling fear. So nobody rises up against them. Thats a dictatorship, and we DO NOT want that.

Although if you can get imprisoned for simply saying something people dont like, its a slippery slope that we've just stepped onto.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just to throw the old spanner in and keep this going...
> 
> What about the mark duggan case? Police 'thought' he had a gun. Turns out he didn't and they shot him dead. There's your 'rough justice' for all those wanting it.
> 
> ...


Prevent crime by instilling fear. Makes sense tbh. Without fear of prison, why would anyone care about going there? It's not exactly a punishment is it? There are people who PREFER to be in prison - says it all about our justice system really.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Great arguments Leeds and Athenian... I could argue for and against both


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Prevent crime by instilling fear. Makes sense tbh. Without fear of prison, why would anyone care about going there? It's not exactly a punishment is it? There are people who PREFER to be in prison - says it all about our justice system really.


I said they AREN'T preventing crime. People are still stealing etc over there, because they're starving to death. They steal some bread to feed their kids, and get taken away and tortured for being 'enemies of the state'. Then their kids are tortured for being in collaboration with the enemies of the state.

Instilling fear by violence doesnt prevent crime, or create subordinance. Look through history, EVERY and I mean EVERY regime that has tried, including our own British Empire, had multiple rebellions on their hands as people fight against them. It is not what we want in the UK.

The only way we can lower crime rates IMO are to make prisons tougher, no tv, no xbox, no internet, no cigarettes, no gym, no nothing. Basic food, water, and a cell 23 hours a day. That would be a deterrent. Daily beatings, violence etc would just lead to them going to greater lengths, eg killing police, taking hostages etc to prevent themselves being caught.

Im with you on the 'criminals should fear prison' stance. But we were talking about North Korea, where its not fear of prison, its the fear of violence, abuse and death. They fear the punishments not the prison itself. Everyone complains about our government, but at least its a democracy, theres fair voting, we can object to things, lobby mp's etc. Object to something in a dictatorship? Death. Complain about price rises on supplements, petrol, food anything you want? Death.

As soon as we introduce violence as a method of punishment, thats the road we are on. Who's going to stand up and say they dont agree with someone being tortured for what they wrote on facebook, when the consequences would be themselves being tortured. No-one.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just to throw the old spanner in and keep this going...
> 
> What about the mark duggan case? Police 'thought' he had a gun. Turns out he didn't and they shot him dead. There's your 'rough justice' for all those wanting it.


he did have a gun on him didn't he :confused1:

the guy who allegedly supplied him with it is on trial now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I said they AREN'T preventing crime. People are still stealing etc over there, because they're starving to death. They steal some bread to feed their kids, and get taken away and tortured for being 'enemies of the state'. Then their kids are tortured for being in collaboration with the enemies of the state.
> 
> Instilling fear by violence doesnt prevent crime, or create subordinance. Look through history, EVERY and I mean EVERY regime that has tried, including our own British Empire, had multiple rebellions on their hands as people fight against them. It is not what we want in the UK.
> 
> ...


I never once said I agree with the North Korean government, and I fully understand why they have people stealing to feed their kids etc. Fact is we don't really have that in England, we have people stealing purely for greed, not for survival. If it's life or death as in most North Koreans case then obviously they'll commit crime regardless of the potential consequences. But I'm guessing they have a lot less crime committed purely out of greed and selfishness as we do - because it simply isn't worth the risk.

- - - Updated - - -



TG123 said:


> he did have a gun on him didn't he :confused1:
> 
> the guy who allegedly supplied him with it is on trial now


He was a chav anyway, no tears shed here


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I never once said I agree with the North Korean government, and I fully understand why they have people stealing to feed their kids etc. Fact is we don't really have that in England, we have people stealing purely for greed, not for survival. If it's life or death as in most North Koreans case then obviously they'll commit crime regardless of the potential consequences. But I'm guessing they have a lot less crime committed purely out of greed and selfishness as we do - because it simply isn't worth the risk.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> He was a chav anyway, no tears shed here


i don't know what he was but in the aftermath of his shooting i got 3 plasma TV's, 2 laptops and an iphone4 so he's a hero in my book


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i don't know what he was but in the aftermath of his shooting i got 3 plasma TV's, 2 laptops and an *iphone4* so he's a hero in my book


for sale? :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> *North Korea would have it right IF - BIG IF - they were putting away actual criminals, not innocent civilians*. Care-bearing is what gave these sponging idiots their false sense of entitlement and exception from the law in the first place





Leeds89 said:


> *I never once said I agree with the North Korean government*, and I fully understand why they have people stealing to feed their kids etc.


North Korea would have it right if they werent putting away innocent people. Does that not say you agree with everything the North Korean Government are doing EXCEPT putting away innocent people? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> North Korea would have it right if they werent putting away innocent people. Does that not say you agree with everything the North Korean Government are doing EXCEPT putting away innocent people? :lol:


Haha good point, I'm sh1t with words. I mean their prison system. Everything else about that place is fvcked!

On a slightly related point, was thinking about doing a little coke or something when I go Thailand in January at one of the beach parties. Was warned yesterday about the prisons and have brutal the police over there are - DEFINITELY not touching anything over there now. Just shows the deterrent works!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> he did have a gun on him didn't he :confused1:
> 
> the guy who allegedly supplied him with it is on trial now


The police said he had a gun and pulled it when he got out of the taxi they stopped.

Taxi driver said he didnt have a gun, and simply tried to run, so they shot him.

No gun was ever recovered at the scene.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19662526


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Everything else about that place is fvcked!


dunno, thay all seem to have very neat hair


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha good point, I'm sh1t with words. I mean their prison system. Everything else about that place is fvcked!
> 
> On a slightly related point, was thinking about doing a little coke or something when I go Thailand in January at one of the beach parties. Was warned yesterday about the prisons and have brutal the police over there are - DEFINITELY not touching anything over there now. Just shows the deterrent works!


It doesnt it just highlights how sh1te our prisons are that you wouldnt do it there but would here. :lol:

have a read of that though just incase.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7915137.stm

Also I'll put my order in for some thai pinks now then. :thumb:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> The police said he had a gun and pulled it when he got out of the taxi they stopped.
> 
> Taxi driver said he didnt have a gun, and simply tried to run, so they shot him.
> 
> ...


this is just weird, so they shoot him for having a gun that he didn't have

but stranger still they put someone on trial for supplying him with the gun just 15 minutes earlier that he still didn't have :confused1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It doesnt it just highlights how sh1te our prisons are that you wouldnt do it there but would here. :lol:
> 
> have a read of that though just incase.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7915137.stm
> 
> *Also I'll put my order in for some thai pinks now then*. :thumb:


You know for a fact I'll be bringing back a perfectly legal "3 month supply" of about 300 vials of sust :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> this is just weird, so they shoot him for having a gun that he never had
> 
> and now they put someone on trial for supplying him with the gun just 15 minutes earlier that he still never had :confused1:


Not sure mate. Possibly he had the gun at his home or something, not on him at the time?

So the guy can still get tried for supplying?

- - - Updated - - -



Leeds89 said:


> You know for a fact I'll be bringing back a perfectly legal "3 month supply" of about 300 vials of sust :whistling:


I think everything over there is sh1t now, except orals. Sure I read that on here a while back.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Just to throw the old spanner in and keep this going...
> 
> What about the mark duggan case? *Police 'thought' he had a gun. Turns out he didn't and they shot him dead*. There's your 'rough justice' for all those wanting it.
> 
> ...


If police tell you to get on the ground and make your hands visible you do just that. If you pop your hand inside your coat to get something out they are going to shoot you dead plain and simple. A person can draw a weapon from their clothing, point it and fire it in less than a second. This is policy in almost every professional police force around the world. I really wish some independent like an ex-cop, ex-soldier, ex-intelligence officer or someone with the relevant experience would make a documentary on rules of engagement for police because the general public the world over seem to be completely and utterly clueless. Police CANT just shoot you on sight, they follow extremely strict rules and if they break them they can go to prison themselves. Once again I'm just a nerdy civie and I know this stuff... Should put things in perspective a little, the majority of people are just completely ignorant and blame the police for following policies that minimize loss of life.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> If police tell you to get on the ground and make your hands visible you do just that. If you pop your hand inside your coat to get something out they are going to shoot you dead plain and simple. A person can draw a weapon from their clothing, point it and fire it in less than a second. This is policy in almost every professional police force around the world. I really wish some independent like an ex-cop, ex-soldier, ex-intelligence officer or someone with the relevant experience would make a documentary on rules of engagement for police because the general public the world over seem to be completely and utterly clueless. Police CANT just shoot you on sight, they follow extremely strict rules and if they break them they can go to prison themselves. Once again I'm just a nerdy civie and I know this stuff... Should put things in perspective a little, the majority of people are just completely ignorant and blame the police for following policies that minimize loss of life.


I wasnt implying it was a bad thing, or anyone was in the wrong. The police were following the rules. Facts are he didnt have a gun on him. He was guilty of putting his own hand, inside his own jacket. In that split second, who was in the wrong?

Hard to say IMO.

The fact is they 'expected' him to have a gun, hence were more likely to pull the trigger, knowing what COULD be inside his coat.

Im of the opinion that if he didnt have a reputation for carrying/having a gun, he'd still be alive, but I can see why people were up in arms about it.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with you Panda, I've got friend of mine who is in Police as you are saying there is plenty of rules.

But public thinks that they are immortals especially youg kids with knifes and all other bull****.

It's sad but community is getting worst but on the other hand government doesn't do to much . I think all those benefits that you can get from government they make people very lazzy . and with no obligation to work so much people are moving backward.

In the end of the day police in uk and america is very helpfull. I was on holiday in couple of countries and Romania was scary , same Poland couple years ago. My who is polish is saying that polish officers got better but way worst ( the way they treat you ) than in uk.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> If police tell you to get on the ground and make your hands visible you do just that. If you pop your hand inside your coat to get something out they are going to shoot you dead plain and simple. A person can draw a weapon from their clothing, point it and fire it in less than a second. This is policy in almost every professional police force around the world. I really wish some independent like an ex-cop, ex-soldier, ex-intelligence officer or someone with the relevant experience would make a documentary on rules of engagement for police because the general public the world over seem to be completely and utterly clueless. Police CANT just shoot you on sight, they follow extremely strict rules and if they break them they can go to prison themselves. Once again I'm just a nerdy civie and I know this stuff... Should put things in perspective a little, the majority of people are just completely ignorant and blame the police for following policies that minimize loss of life.


understand you completely mate. if i stopped someone in a taxi who was reported to have just bought a gun and shouted "get on the ground spread your arms" or whatever and he reached into his pocket id smash 3 bullets into him.

if your not a chav with a reputation / cousins uncles whatever who are drug dealers etc. your probably not gonna shot like this. iv been stopped numerous times walking/driving. complied with requests and walked away fine.

whats the other alternative, he actually had the gun he had just bought, shot one officer then the other officer killed him people would be saying "they should of shot soon as he put his hand in his coat"


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

who wants to hear some jokes about april jones i have? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> who wants to hear some jokes about april jones i have? :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> who wants to hear some jokes about april jones i have? :lol:


hmmm lol


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Makes me laugh...a burglar was given a suspended sentence as the judge described him as "brave" and a kid makes a comment online and gets banged up.
> 
> Now does it seem right?


Agreed, friend of mine was beaten and stabbed, off a group of scrotes, well known to local bobbies, charges where dropped due to lack of evidence WTF


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

What about the Muslim who posted in Facebook that all British soldiers deserve to die??!?!!? Got away with it. One rule for one and ........... This country is a Fing joke. My great grandfather and uncles must be turning in their graves to think they died for this pathetic country!!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> What about the Muslim who posted in Facebook that all British soldiers deserve to die??!?!!? Got away with it. One rule for one and ........... This country is a Fing joke. My great grandfather and uncles must be turning in their graves to think they died for this pathetic country!!!


Wonder who sets these rules?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> What about the Muslim who posted in Facebook that all British soldiers deserve to die??!?!!? Got away with it. One rule for one and ........... This country is a Fing joke. My great grandfather and uncles must be turning in their graves to think they died for this pathetic country!!!


That's different unfortunately mate, that's "religious freedom". Under Islamic law non-believers and homosexuals must be put to death on sight. Because they are a religion of peace 

We only appease this bullsh1t because there are over a billion Muslims, 4 million of which live in the UK. I don't want to throw any conspiracy theories around here but almost 4-5% of our population is Muslim... In 10 years suppose it's 15-20% that would be 1 in 5 people. The more Muslims we have here the more we fill tolerate and appease them. The government is only scared of numbers sadly.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Kemot said:


> I agree with you Panda, I've got friend of mine who is in Police as you are saying there is plenty of rules.
> 
> But public thinks that they are immortals especially youg kids with knifes and all other bull****.
> 
> ...


My dad was a firearms officer of sorts too I grew up learning about all this stuff. Many will say yeah you grew up learning "stuff doesn't make it right" but I can analyse the same as anyone else. The rules do make sense and they do save lives if people looked at the bigger picture. If this rule wasn't in place a suspect could draw and kill 2 officers before they had chance to return fire. They give these people ample warning, indeed they can even be sacked or sent to prison if they don't first shout a warning. This is why when police do raids they constantly shout police at the top of their lungs throughout the entire clearing process so people know what is going on. All police officers have to account for every single round they've fired too. The general motto is if you've fired more rounds that you can provide a detailed account for then you've fired too many, they have to be able to justify every single round in a court of law.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> My dad was a firearms officer of sorts too I grew up learning about all this stuff. Many will say yeah you grew up learning "stuff doesn't make it right" but I can analyse the same as anyone else. The rules do make sense and they do save lives if people looked at the bigger picture. If this rule wasn't in place a suspect could draw and kill 2 officers before they had chance to return fire. They give these people ample warning, indeed they can even be sacked or sent to prison if they don't first shout a warning. This is why when police do raids they constantly shout police at the top of their lungs throughout the entire clearing process so people know what is going on. All police officers have to account for every single round they've fired too. The general motto is if you've fired more rounds that you can provide a detailed account for then you've fired too many, they have to be able to justify every single round in a court of law.


Must be a fcuking nightmare being a copper at times!

I know some are bang out of order but so are some in every walk of life, bloody hard job to please everyone isnt it!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Must be a fcuking nightmare being a copper at times!
> 
> I know some are bang out of order but so are some in every walk of life, bloody hard job to please everyone isnt it!


I regard normal police as pretty pants to be honest. But firearms officers are typically older police officers, a lot of them are in their 40's and a fair few are former forces personnel too. Essentially most have been on the job a very long time and are far better trained than normal officers. I've always thought our police should all carry but have also always thought our average officers are grossly under qualified for such duties because the requirements for average plods are far too low these days.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> That's different unfortunately mate, that's "religious freedom". Under Islamic law non-believers and homosexuals must be put to death on sight. Because they are a religion of peace
> 
> We only appease this bullsh1t because there are over a billion Muslims, 4 million of which live in the UK. I don't want to throw any conspiracy theories around here but almost 4-5% of our population is Muslim... In 10 years suppose it's 15-20% that would be 1 in 5 people. The more Muslims we have here the more we fill tolerate and appease them. The government is only scared of numbers sadly.


That cant be right fella ! a Muslim youth was jailed a few months ago over hate posts on facebook. Remember that a Rasta can smoke weed as part of his religion in Jamaica but not in the UK. UK rules and laws are for all who live and visit here.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> That cant be right fella ! a Muslim youth was jailed a few months ago over hate posts on facebook. Remember that a Rasta can smoke weed as part of his religion in Jamaica but not in the UK. UK rules and laws are for all who live and visit here.


You missed the part where I was being sarcastic dude :001_tt2: I know I completely agree.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I regard normal police as pretty pants to be honest. But firearms officers are typically older police officers, a lot of them are in their 40's and a fair few are former forces personnel too. Essentially most have been on the job a very long time and are far better trained than normal officers. I've always thought our police should all carry but have also always thought our average officers are grossly under qualified for such duties because the requirements for average plods are far too low these days.


You never struck me as someone who has been in trouble with the law panda? something you wanna share with us you little dark horse you? :wink:


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good sentence, cant actually believe that there is something called sickipidia or whatever it is, why would you want to look on there? There is some sickos about who think these kind of things are "jokes" well the people at the recieving end dont see anything funny about it. Let it be a warning to others who think its funny to plaster sick so called "jokes" around on social networking sites


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

andyfrance001 said:


> Good sentence, cant actually believe that there is something called sickipidia or whatever it is, why would you want to look on there? There is some sickos about who think these kind of things are "jokes" well the people at the recieving end dont see anything funny about it. Let it be a warning to others who think its funny to plaster sick so called "jokes" around on social networking sites


Sickipedia is pretty varied, there's a lot of quite funny stuff on there to be honest. A lot of stuff is bit tasteless and in the "too soon" category though and will admit is pretty disgusting...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u reap what u sow. if he didnt get locked up id be calling for a good kicking. either way the cnut gets no sympathy from me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief Canabis aint legal in JA, growing, serving and using is illegal..they jus turn a blind eye :whistling:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

as sick as it is its gone abit far imo


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

andyfrance001 said:


> Good sentence, cant actually believe that there is something called sickipidia or whatever it is, why would you want to look on there? There is some sickos about who think these kind of things are "jokes" well the people at the recieving end dont see anything funny about it. Let it be a warning to others who think its funny to plaster sick so called "jokes" around on social networking sites


Mate, you are aware that no one's forcing ANYONE to visit that website right? People who go there and are offended by the content simply need never go back.

This isn't a case of harassment of victim's family, or hate speech promoting violence or law-breaking, it's a website for people of particular taste to post their crap, muc like THIS website is for people like us to post OUR crap. I sure hope no busy-bodies get the bright idea that since they now have a legal precedent they cn go around closing down websites liek these because they don't approve of steroid use.

Just think for a minute about what you 're saying. ANYTHING objectionable that is neither forced on someone nor creates physical danger or the potential of physical danger to anyone can be shut down and the people posting it prosecuted, simply because enough people don't liek it or threaten violence to get their way.

This is censorship and moral blacmail, and shouldn't be encouraged, much less legally recognised.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Muslamic infidels with their Sharia ray guns!


----------

